# Forum Schmucks



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

What kind of internet forum schmucks do you DETEST the most?:evil:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

None, I dont waste time thinking about that sort of useless stuff!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> None, I dont waste time thinking about that sort of useless stuff!


Wait until you retire. All kinds of useless stuff comes to mind!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> What kind of internet forum schmucks do you DETEST the most?:evil:


I luv the forum schmucks the best....they're generally the most fun. Well, I mean to laff at :-D. And I just luv Tim.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I luv the forum schmucks the best....they're generally the most fun. Well, I mean to laff at :-D. And I just luv Tim.


Is he on your schmuck list?:lol:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> What kind of internet forum schmucks do you DETEST the most?:evil:




Number one - Blatant liars. Number two - Schmucks that have several thousand posts and nothing to really add to anything (specifically on this forum) other than how to feed ol roy to their dogs. Condescension with no apparent ability runs a close third.


I concur with Tim Stacy on not giving them much thought.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Come on Tim...get in here!!!! Defend your corner !!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> I luv the forum schmucks the best....they're generally the most fun. Well, I mean to laff at :-D. And I just luv Tim.


Kisses and hugs your way darling \\/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Kisses and hugs your way darling \\/


Come on now...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Come on Tim...get in here!!!! Defend your corner !!


 Don't want to get the thread locked by even mentioning a WW2 leader but like him I have multiple fronts/threads I'm defending and I don't know if this will be the one that brings me down.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> Number one - Blatant liars. Number two - Schmucks that have several thousand posts and nothing to really add to anything (specifically on this forum) other than how to feed ol roy to their dogs. Condescension with no apparent ability runs a close third.
> 
> 
> I concur with Tim Stacy on not giving them much thought.


I hate Ol Roy. I'm a Pedigree man myself!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Don't want to get the thread locked by even mentioning a WW2 leader but like him I have multiple fronts/threads I'm defending and I don't know if this will be the one that brings me down.


Yes, schmucks come in all forms and disguises.

I particularly like the ones who whine and ask dumb questions. How about you ??


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

This thread is like getting ready for lift off Lee :mrgreen:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Yes, schmucks come in all forms and disguises.
> 
> I particularly like the ones who whine and ask dumb questions. How about you ??


You are just egging him on aren't you, Maggie?\\/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Maybe we could run a poll on schmucks ?

whiners

dumb question askers

bloviators

pompous self righteous posters

shit heads

etc


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Yes, schmucks come in all forms and disguises.
> 
> I particularly like the ones who whine and ask dumb questions. How about you ??


I'm really not interested in pointing out the NAMES of schmucks.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, personally, I'm not fond of phony logins, who are liars by definition, but I guess some folks find them 
"refreshing." :lol:

Of course, it's so often the same person behind the "other" ones that everyone loathes and gets all up in arms over ..... 

I find that weird. Almost like it's OK to be lied to and tricked as long as the current incarnation is amusing.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

NAMES
why can't I do red ??


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Well, personally, I'm not fond of phony logins, who are liars by definition, but I guess some folks find them
> "refreshing." :lol:
> 
> Of course, it's so often the same person behind the "other" ones that everyone loathes and gets all up in arms over .....
> ...


Personally, I think we should require addresses, home, work and cell numbers so we can harass and kick ass on the schmucks who really get under our skin.:lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chuckle chuckle


Connie Sutherland said:


> Well, personally, I'm not fond of phony logins, who are liars by definition, but I guess some folks find them
> "refreshing." :lol:
> 
> Of course, it's so often the same person behind the "other" ones that everyone loathes and gets all up in arms over .....
> ...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

You mean they get under your skin ???

How novel .


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> Number two - Schmucks that have several thousand posts and nothing to really add to anything (specifically on this forum) other than how to feed ol roy to their dogs.


I'm a schmuck and guess I didn't realize it until today. Point taken, now what to do about it? :-k


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, I'm all set. I'm not gonna feed Ol' Roy any more. :lol:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'm a schmuck and guess I didn't realize it until today. Point taken, now what to do about it? :-k


Do you really feed old roy?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Well, I'm all set. I'm not gonna feed Ol' Roy any more. :lol:


I thought you mixed the Ol Roy with chicken feet.:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> Do you really feed old roy?


I think those ice road truckers haul it in for her!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> Do you really feed old roy?


No, I haven't yet but I do feed Old Willow and Young Wasabi.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Chuckle chuckle


 
Tim... does the " apple, nipple, monkey " in your sig mean anything?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Skip Morgart said:


> Tim... does the " apple, nipple, monkey " in your sig mean anything?


I can't say Skip! I'd be banned for sure if I did!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I bet it's in reference to something naughty that you did in a bar down in Mexico.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I can't say Skip! I'd be banned for sure if I did!


Then why the hell have it on there?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> Tim... does the " apple, nipple, monkey " in your sig mean anything?


Skip

It's part of a stupid song by (about) a signing Ape
http://www.kovideo.net/coco-lyrics-threebrain-1184885.html
You didn't think Tim came up with something original on his own did you?


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Skip
> 
> It's part of a stupid song by (about) a signing Ape
> http://www.kovideo.net/coco-lyrics-threebrain-1184885.html
> You didn't think Tim came up with something original on his own did you?


 
Thanks...I just came back on here to say nevermind...I looked it up.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Skip
> 
> It's part of a stupid song by (about) a signing Ape
> http://www.kovideo.net/coco-lyrics-threebrain-1184885.html
> You didn't think Tim came up with something original on his own did you?


LOL, I was baiting. 
Nothing original, ha ha ha!
This coming from a guy having trouble grasping the concepts of marker training for the past 20 years hurts really bad


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The type of forum schmucks I detest?
The ones that disrespect the premiere trainer of our time
Michael Ellis


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The type of forum schmucks I detest?
> The ones that disrespect the premiere trainer of our time
> Michael Ellis


LOL, just changed signatures!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The type of forum schmucks I detest?
> The ones that disrespect the premiere trainer of our time
> Lou Castle


 Really??? Lou???

Thomas, seminars will be givin on withholding the reward and then marking the correct behavior to reproduce my signature video! Don't let this be confused with drive, compulsion, drive LMFAO


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> LOL, just changed signatures!


Well thank God for that. Your taste in music is certainly better than that Tim. Course being dyslexic or or flat out tired I thought the link title said three lesbians and then I thought no wonder he's got that apple, nipple, monkey crap in his signature. Then I realized that it said something else:

lyrics-threebrain

And then, none of it made sense 'cept for the fact that it sounded like some trippen wierd shiznit that you'd have to be there to "get".


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Really??? Lou???
> 
> Thomas, seminars will be givin on withholding the reward and then marking the correct behavior to reproduce my signature video! Don't let this be confused with drive, compulsion, drive LMFAO


Tim

I think Michael Ellis is the premiere trainer of our time
Lou thinks he is LMFAO


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tim
> 
> I think Michael Ellis is the premiere trainer of our time
> Lou thinks he is LMFAO


LOL, thought you'd like that!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

what Dave said ... thanks dave for saving my typing fingers lol


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

to answer the original question

~time wasters
~those seeking wizards ~ sorry if all my advice requires the poster to change something that they actually do in their life which may or may not look like "work." I keep my fix-it wand in the car just to taunt them.
~liars
~stupid and stubborn - I can work with stupid and willing to learn
~those with world views so narrow that reality may not exist beyond that scope or if it does automatically someone is either an animal abuser, puppymill, or just evil.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Melissa Thom said:


> to answer the original question
> 
> ~time wasters
> ~those seeking wizards ~ sorry if all my advice requires the poster to change something that they actually do in their life which may or may not look like "work." I keep my fix-it wand in the car just to taunt them.
> ...


Can I borrow that wand Melissa ... I NEED that for a couple days lol


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Schmuck:razz::razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Happy Birthday Schmuck:razz::razz:


Thank you very much, Jennifer. There has been more than a few times in the past couple of years I wasn't sure I would make this birthday.

I'm glad to be here!\\/


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Thank you very much, Jennifer. There has been more than a few times in the past couple of years I wasn't sure I would make this birthday.
> 
> I'm glad to be here!\\/


We sure a common B-day ...schmuck


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> We sure a common B-day ...schmuck


Happy Birthday to a couple of schmucks.:smile:


----------

